# Reserves Medical Return



## buffboyali (24 Aug 2004)

Hey sorry if this has been answered already but I tried looking for it but couldn't really find the answer I needed. Anyways I was wondering after your medical returns from Borden is there more waiting or what. Do you automatically get in or do you have to wait more? So generally what is process after your medical returns. Also this is for the reserves.


----------



## Freight_Train (25 Aug 2004)

In my experience, once your Regiment receives your file you should be in right away.  This of course will be dependent on whether they are parading or not.  I believe most units stand down during the summer.
Greg


----------



## mdh (25 Aug 2004)

After your medical returns from Borden, the CFRC will complete the file and download it to the reserve unit.  As a rule the CFRC is supposed to call you and let you know that the file is back from Borden, and there are no issues identified by the Medical Officer which would prevent enrollment.  However it's not a bad idea to call and check up the status of your file.  Once the file has signed off by the CFRC and your unit receives it, then the you can be sworn in - the unit recruiter should contact you about this and make an offer of employment along with dates for the swearing in ceremony.


----------



## buffboyali (25 Aug 2004)

wow sweet that sounds pretty good then. It seems much easier then the process of reg force. Anyways thanks for answering that helped. And yeah I call them usually once every 2 week to see whats up.


----------

